# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون التعديل الثاني للقانون الأساسي لسنة 1925

## أم خطاب

يبقىالقران دستورنا الأول والأخيرأم خطـASـاب 



قانون التعديل الثاني لقانون الاساسي العراقي لسنة 1925

http://arabsh.com/xgpxqflovegl.html


              منقول

----------

